# loose nuchal cord



## yt (Dec 11, 2009)

What is the diagnosis code for loose nuchal cord? or do we code it only when it is specified as tight?


----------



## imjsanderson (Dec 15, 2009)

663.31 would be delivered with loose nuchal cord (without compression)


----------

